# Finally qualified today for 600 yards ASC



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

BeeN practicing 3 times a month with my 300 ultra mag , Today qualified at 300 yards . 5 shots in 6 inch circle , I am happy I wanted to learn and practice ! Now 600 yards and steel plates . This is going to get expensive :work:


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations, did they give you a business card with an approval signature on the back like me or do they do something more substantial nowadays?


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

That's all they gave me too. Was a little while ago - just about to start up again & stretch it out on the 600.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Congrats. What does the qualification consist of? Its been a few years since I shot long distance and that was at the ranch. I still feel comfortable out to 300 when hunting but would like to stretch it out with some practice.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

5 shots at 300 yards into the 6 inch circle printed on their target, no other holes in the target, and no shots outside the circle. So, basically, prove you can hold 2 MOA and dope the conditions for shooting 300 yards.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Ernest. We used to shoot metal plates out to 500yds at a buddies ranch years ago. At 300 I've had no problem on a deer or pig but I better practice some because I don't know that I can put 5 in the 6" circle.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*printed card*

yes I got a signed card ! and it is a 5 shot string @300 6 inch circle ,:walkingsm


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you have to use a rest ??


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

They have benches you can use, or you can lay down prone, or stand, or use a pod. They really don't care how you do it. 

Most of the people I have seen fail don't fail because of shooting over 2 MOA. Its because they shoot a tight group but its outside the 6 inch circle. 

One guy failed three times because I kept shooting his target. But that was a friend, and I was just messing with him. Took him three targets before he actually realized there were 6 holes in his target each time.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest

I was making a funny no way I could offhand shoot a 6 inch group much less in a circle.


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

Too bad they don't have a 500 yd target line. It would be nice to progress to the 400, then a 500 and then a 600 yd target. I set up a target once at 500 and they made me take it down hwell:

It would be nice also if they would take some of that money they make and put some caliche roads in to the longer ranges. 600 yds walking in much is a looooong way!


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

600 yds in *mud *is a looooong way


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Walk 600 yards ?*

We drove as long as its not wet :biggrin: they will let you drive to the 200-600 yard range


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Where is this?


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as..._cid=ansPhBkYp01&mkt=en-us&ac=false&FORM=LARE


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

So they want you to qualify in order to shoot past 300?


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Ernest
> 
> I was making a funny no way I could offhand shoot a 6 inch group much less in a circle.


I can do it with a pistola one handed at 50 yards. Heck I can make it a 2" circle.


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

RobaloSunrise said:


> So they want you to qualify in order to shoot past 300?


No. They _require_ that you qualify in order to shoot past 300.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sure am glad I live somewhere where I get to play by my own rules..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Ernest
> 
> I was making a funny no way I could offhand shoot a 6 inch group much less in a circle.


Same here Charlie, hard for me to do it at 50yrds..WW


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Iron sights or scope?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Scope .*

I am not no brain Litze , 800 prefect score iron sites was out again think I have my shooting dialed in under 2" now at 300 yards 308 factory loads , now out to 600 yards , I just started shooting out past 100 yards in September , so I am progressing for me goal is 1000 yards by June of this year will start hand loading next month


----------

